# Is my betta show quality?



## FloralSocks (Aug 20, 2015)

I've only had him a few days but I would like to know :-D (Got him from a Walmart)


----------



## FloralSocks (Aug 20, 2015)

*Here's another pic of him*

Another pic


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

There is currently no official Class for Veiltails in IBC Shows in the United States.

That being said, while his crest (where head meets body) is way too high up for my tastes, he's got decently balanced anal and caudal fins and smooth ventrals.

His color is uneven, so that would pretty heavily reduce points in whatever category he was in.

No, he's not Show Quality... but he's not bad.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

OK, here we go:

I agree with Nimble on the top line.

For color - He'd be a bicolor, but the iridescence bleeds into his fins, and his dorsal is not the same as the other three fins. You want a sharp divide, and even distribution on all fins.

In vague, broad, general terms, you can judge a VT like a longfin traditional plakat ... because that is exactly what it is. There are some differences, however. Notable similarities are in the anal and ventral fins. Dorsal should be of the pointed variety, and the caudal should be a rather soft (not sharply pointed) version of the spade variety.

* Caudal - Ideally 1 body length, and no more than 20% more or less. Shape looks all right, I'd like to see a somewhat more distinct point, which should be gently rounded "like a cat's tongue." It looks a little long, however.

* Anal - Should be shaped like a trapezoid with distinct corners and a sharp point. His is rather more like drapery.

* Ventrals - No splits, matches in length to the longest point of the anal. I see some irregularity that needs to be smoothed out - can't tell if that's damage or what.

* Dorsal - Looks OK. Base should be no more than 1/2 the width of the base of the anal. Should be a bit more of a sickle shape and a bit less of a teardrop shape - this is hard to achieve with a broad base.

The thing that kills me about this fish is his anal. It has no shape. If I were to want to improve these traits by breeding, I'd actually breed him to a yellow traditional plakat with a good anal and long body and see what I got from it.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow he looks awesome!


----------

